# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تم الرد الرجا الإفادة في التوفر على كمبيوتر دو مواصفات عالية

## brito555

*الرجاء الإفادة في فك شفرة sl3 هل يمكن اعطاء مواصفات الجهاز و كدا كارت الشاشة* وشكرا

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

اخى لحد علمى ان بوكس السلكون لا يحتاج 
الى كمبيوتر بموصفات خاصه
لكى يقوم بفك شفرات ال 
sl3
هوه يحتاج كريدت فقط
فى انتظار رد الاخوة الافاضل

----------


## gsm.magic

المواصفات المطلوبة لفك شفرة sl3 عن طريق lbf هي 
- 2 كارت شاشة ati hd 5970
- power supplie 500w .. 850w
- ram 4gb

----------

